# WereWolves



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I never really got into werewolves as much as I allways wanted too. I gues my fasination with demons and vampires took over. Werewolves aka Lycan aka Furies whatever you desire to call them are a great idea for horror film. You can take any lore and create your own ideal of a werewolf. I personal did not like the film Underworld however the lycan in the film were pretty good. The idea was pretty well thought out insept the film itself didn't show it. I just find werewolves to be interesting. I always was fasinated with wolves in general... Werewolves were just a plus. Anyone else into werewolves?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Do you even have to ask where I'm concerned? 

Anyone who has followed my posting on the old forum, knows of my affection for the Lycanthropes. From such movies as the 1940 classic *The Wolfman,* to such contemporary classics as *Ginger Snaps, Dog Soldiers and The Howling,* I like stuff in between be it cheaply to expensively made. Unfortunately, there are even fewer Werewolf movies than Vampire movies made that are worth watching. Where there are probably less than 50 Vamp flicks worth viewing, there are probably less than 20 Werewolf flicks worth the treatment. It's a damn shame!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

That is because no one can make a well made werewolf film. lol... I probably can if I wanted too. *idea* Maybe I will.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Helspont pointed out something true about Vampire movies, in that there's probably less than 50 movies that could be considered good. I feel the same is true about Werewolves, except the number is probably lower like maybe only 20 good werewolf movies.

Faves of mine include _The Wolf Man_ (gotta give props to the original), _Silver Bullet_, _An American Werewolf in London_, _Ginger Snaps_, and _Dog Soldiers_.

The thing that can make or break these types of movies all lies in the transformation scene, as well as the look of the final creature (see An American Werewolf in Paris for an example). The sole exception to this "rule" is Ginger Snaps, which is just so well written, that you can overlook its technical deficiencies.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know I could as well. With the right, budget, crew and actors, I'd have a movie that wouldn't stink up the theater, I can tell you that.

The main problem with Hollywood is that they just appoint ANY director to a project whether they're a fan of the genre or not. It's unfair to all involved ESPECIALLY the fans.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I liked Ginger Snaps alot ^^ I actually enjoyed it. I got alot people saying I looked like one of them (but forgot who). 

Anyway I probably can make an awsome animated feature film if I so choice too. ^^ I might do that once I get an independant studio running within 10 years. My plains are to start a comic/ animation company that deals in horror, fantasy and science fiction.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I suspect you speak of Brigette, since you don't have red hair.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah lol... ^^ Oddly enough I been getting that alot. I also been getting Micheal Branch too  

Anyway as for werewolves I have somewhat of an idea on how I might create a film. I am thinking of going more indepth with the concept then careless killing. I might create the lead guy as a werewolf and explore his pain as he goes off killing random people and realizing who he is and findings ways of controlling it and what it is to be a werewolf. Kind of like horror/ fantasy type idea I am heading for. Need to think more on it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Helspont pointed out something true about Vampire movies, in that there's probably less than 50 movies that could be considered good. I feel the same is true about Werewolves, except the number is probably lower like maybe only 20 good werewolf movies.
> 
> Faves of mine include _The Wolf Man_ (gotta give props to the original), _Silver Bullet_, _An American Werewolf in London_, _Ginger Snaps_, and _Dog Soldiers_.
> 
> The thing that can make or break these types of movies all lies in the transformation scene, as well as the look of the final creature (see An American Werewolf in Paris for an example). The sole exception to this "rule" is Ginger Snaps, which is just so well written, that you can overlook its technical deficiencies.


I agree 100% with Z's post. Didn't catch it before, or I would have commented on it.

As far as pure Transformation scenes go, there's not a WW movie around that can top the Eddie Quist Transformation scene in *The Howling.* Like with *Ginger Snaps* the difference here is that the effects were so good, that you could overlook story flaws. Wes Craven (Although not Catholic, I'm crossing myself here) is supposed to add a new entry to the Lycanthropic Mythos with *Cursed* which is star studded but has lived up to it's title, with many people leaving due to artistic differences, firings and other assorted problems. With Craven, you never can tell. He's the American equivalent of the Italian Schlockmeisters in the way that I feel about him. Unlike those "directors," at least Craven has ANOES to his credit.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

My favorite werewolf films would be :

The Howling
Ginger Snaps
American werewolf in London
Dog soldiers
Silver Bullet

Aaron


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

I love a lot of creatures of the night and the Werewolves is a favorite creature right that I enjoy reading about, watching in the movies, and looking at pictures they are so very cool. A few favorite movies with them in it would be my number one favorite which is An American Werewolf In London, then Silver Bullet, The Howling, and the Wolfman.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> From such movies as the 1940 classic *The Wolfman,* to such contemporary classics as *Ginger Snaps, Dog Soldiers and The Howling,*


Do you know, I've only just seen *Dog Soldiers* for the first time, just tonight! Only took me three years.

I must say I agree that this is one of the great modern werewolf films, in fact, I would say the best in twenty-one years (yes - I speak of *An American Werewolf in London* from 1981, my favourite).

I thought *Ginger Snaps* was good - this one almost made me forget that film. Plenty of action, good, coherant story that moves along at a nice clip, no lack of gore, good performances all around. Only thing missing was the tranformation scene - what's up with that?

After watching it tonight, my spouse and I went downstairs; she went on to the lower level to take dog out. "Can you come here?", she called out. I came. "Scared of werewolves?", said I. "Yes", said she, after which she turned around to go out. I immediately snarled my best David Kessler, she immediately jumped approximately one foot high, and let out a scream to pierce the cool night air!

It was fun.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh man, I just spent Sunday watching the Chaney jr. Wolfman flicks. 
It's funny how people tend to gloss over all the flaws (and, boy, are there flaws) those old flicks have , simply because they're "classics". Honestly, those movies have about as much plot and depth as your average Friday the 13th, yet Friday movies get dumped on, while "classics" get praised for decades. Oh well. 
Aside from the Universal flicks, the only other werewolf ,movie that I bother with is American Werewolf in London.
The Howling, Silver Bullet and the rest don't do anything for me.
I really loved the transformation scenes in Van Helsing though. What a great idea, tearing right outta the skin like that. Some thing new, at least.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Did you even see *Dog Soldiers* or *Ginger Snaps,* RAXL? If not, I recommend that you do check those out, my friend and get back to me. To say *Van Helsing* was overwrought, pretentious tripe, is like saying George W. Bush is an incompetent president. It just goes so much more deeper than that. 

Glad you finally saw *Dog Soldiers* Spaulding, and glad you liked it (I knew you would!) So did the wife actually like it too? I think that Neil Marshall didn't have the budget in which to do breath-taking SFX like transformation scenes, and he did the best he could with what he had to work with. Considering the end result, the man worked some ****ing wizardry that few even with multi-million dollar budgets could accomplish. This movie is a monster masterpiece.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> So did the wife actually like it too? I think that Neil Marshall didn't have the budget in which to do breath-taking SFX like transformation scenes...


Yes, she liked the heck out of it!

It seemed like everytime a lycan was ready to transform, they ducked behind a table or something and came up all changed! But, like you said, "money talks" (and like Neil Diamond said, "but it don't sing and dance, and it don't walk!")

Yes, I've managed to conjoin werewolves and Diamond in the same thread - I'm mighty proud!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a vague idea that I saw Dogsoldiers on sci-fi one night, but am probably totally wrong
And, c'mon, with out Van Helsing we wouldn't have MONSTERS UNLEASHED! And it's still a great transformation. He tears himself out of ...himself!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It probably was Dog Soldiers... Sci Fi shows it from time to time. Do yourself a favor and rent it though. It'll have all the gore and nastiness in it that the TV version is missing.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, the only thing I can remember seeing is a couple of people in a mobile home, or something.:googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The movie I think you are speaking of Rob is *Bad Moon.* Weren't no mobile homes in *Dog Soldiers.* Just a bunch of Scots, and a pack of lycanthropes. Sort of *The Howling* meets *Predator.* Check out this movie ASAP.


----------

